

10 Technologies Compete for a Trip to Mars (Mars One) - dpflan
http://www.mars-one.com/news/press-releases/mars-one-announces-ten-potential-university-payloads-to-fly-to-mars-in-2018

======
ntrepid8
It's cool to see people thinking about this stuff.

